# New Forest Kennels / Dog Sitters



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi All. Can anyone recommend a good place for Poppy to stay in the New Forest area (near Lymington if poss). We are going to visit relatives over the summer, but they are allergic to dogs (haven't tried her with Poppy yet, but get the impression she is not keen to have her there). We want to be able to take her out with us during the day, but she needs a place to stay overnight. Anyone used anywhere they would recommend?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle - when we have gone away in the past with our Cavvie we have used Barking Mad people who have franchises in lots of areas and people have the dogs at their homes but not sure if they would do it just for the nights! Worth looking on their website and perhaps emailing them to see if they do or if they can suggest anyone as they have always been very helpful


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wish I was closer i would have Poppy with pleasure. 

I have looked after a female cockapoo who was pregnant at the time for a week when her owners when on holiday and it was so much fun .. ok she was spoilt with 2 to 3 walks a day and given so much love .. & we really loved having her..

I did consider doing home boarding actually a great way enjoy dogs for a short period of time and very reassuring for owners to know their dog is being loved in a family environment.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We love home boarding tho nothing wrong with a lot of kennels just prefer the home comforts touch. Before my Mum had a stroke last year she would look after our Cavvie but if she couldn't we used the Barking Mad people! I think Daisy had a better holiday than us as they did a diary, took her to dog shows, beach etc and sent lots of photos along with toys! They said if we ever wanted her to be looked after again they would definitely like their name to be put forward.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Wish I was closer i would have Poppy with pleasure.
> 
> I have looked after a female cockapoo who was pregnant at the time for a week when her owners when on holiday and it was so much fun .. ok she was spoilt with 2 to 3 walks a day and given so much love .. & we really loved having her..
> 
> I did consider doing home boarding actually a great way enjoy dogs for a short period of time and very reassuring for owners to know their dog is being loved in a family environment.


JoJo - you'll make a great home boarder


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I did consider it home boarding .. and yes would do it for anyone who was stuck but no I wouldn't do it as a full time thing... as I would really like 4 cockapoos of my own and a litter of puppies one day .. think I have enough doggy related things going on ... 

ha ha ha


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I did consider it home boarding .. and yes would do it for anyone who was stuck but no I wouldn't do it as a full time thing... as I would really like 4 cockapoos of my own and a litter of puppies one day .. think I have enough doggy related things going on ...
> 
> ha ha ha


Do you think you could stop at 4 Cockapoos?! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Funny you say that ... Just seen Munchy (Janices Cockapoo) on another thread and wow she is just what I want ... but I also have a sneaky soft soft for apricot cockapoos .. so thats 2 more ... oh and I love Kendal's Echo with her black and white parti colouring ... oh see I am just crazy... 

I could fit in another one .... that is agreed with hubby .. but I did promise end of next year :S I just dont know if I can wait .... I love having a pack


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My Cocker just had a home boarding holiday, it's so local she was off to her usual jaunts for walks, she had a brilliant time, and I didn't feel mean at not taking her away!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

eeek your leaving it a bit late, i dont know about down sounth, but the kennel i work at and almost all of the kennels in my aria are chocka block, we book up at chistmas for the summer holidays. we sometimes dont even have room for our regular day boreders during the holiday months.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that home boarding is great but I was once offered a totally unsuitable home for my samoyed by one of the agencies. I'd only go for it if I was really happy with the person they allocated.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I think that home boarding is great but I was once offered a totally unsuitable home for my samoyed by one of the agencies. I'd only go for it if I was really happy with the person they allocated.


Yes I suppose there is that ... I would want to get to know the family .. Think I will have to stick with my parents offer to help with my 3.. at the moment I couldn't pull myself away from them anyway in all honesty


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Hi All. Can anyone recommend a good place for Poppy to stay in the New Forest area (near Lymington if poss). We are going to visit relatives over the summer, but they are allergic to dogs (haven't tried her with Poppy yet, but get the impression she is not keen to have her there). We want to be able to take her out with us during the day, but she needs a place to stay overnight. Anyone used anywhere they would recommend?


Michelle, how about this place. Just googled it.

http://www.waggingtailsuk.co.uk/index.php


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Julie - that looks great. I'll give them a try in the morning. I know I've left this really late, but was hoping the in-laws would let us take Poppy. Worse case, I might have to camp out in the garden with her!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

MichelleE said:


> Thanks Julie - that looks great. I'll give them a try in the morning. I know I've left this really late, but was hoping the in-laws would let us take Poppy. Worse case, I might have to camp out in the garden with her!


Maybe a good tactic to suggest that you'll do that. Surely they'd cave in and let her stay?? Sure they'll adore her when they meet.


----------

